# Marre: Imac bon à ...



## jojofk (6 Janvier 2006)

Salut
Franchement, je n'ai même pas envie de raconter ce qui m'arrive. 
Mais bon, on ne sait jamais. Peut -être, à défaut de solution, vous, ici, spécialistes et passionnés, trouverez les mots. Afin de comprendre, un peu.
Voilà. J'ai eu une mésaventure avec mon Imac 20" rev B. Mon disque dur a flanché 3 fois, ai perdu pleins de trucs, ai dû réinstaller. Jusqu'à ce qu'il lâche matériellement avant les fêtes. Bruits mécaniques. Je ne réexplique pas en détail cette aventure exposée là.
Je vais chez un revendeur, et par l'apple care me fait livrer un DD neuf. 
Content, hier, j'installe. 4 partitions. (40-50-120-20, en gros, celle de 40 étant celle du système).
Ce matin, après une mise en veille, pas de problème. Je rentre du boulot: et là, les mauvais souvenirs ressurgissent, moi qui les pensais définitivement conjugués au passé: le finder se fige, plus rien ne répond. Obligé de passer par le bouton d'extinction. Mais je sais déjà (et pourtant je sais pas grand chose) à quoi m'attendre: la partition système est endommagée. Or si les premières fois c'était dÛ à des coupures, cette fois rien sinon un réveil de veille (suspension). 
J'ai un boulot assez monstre en ce moment à la fac, et ce mac commence vraiment à me les .. d'autant qu'à la comparaison, étant passé d'un Imac DV  (aucun soucis en 7 ans!) à un PC vite cuit (heureusement que l'Imac était à côté...) j'étais revenu au mac, à force d'économies laborieuses. Je suis plus qu déçu. Autant je me disais: qu'un DD lâche, ca peut arriver. Mais là... Ai eu finalement moins de pb avec mon PC mal assemblé mal habité (wind$$).
Autre chose: je suis sur mon DD externe, lequel m'a fait patienter quand le premier est mort. Sur ce lui-ci AUCUN problème. A n'y rien comprendre. Il est branché en firewire. 
Est-ce à dire que le problème vient de la liaison entre le DD interne (quelqu'il soit) et la midplane? :hein: 
Enfin, je n'ai pas l'air con par rapport aux vendeur de Bemac. Je sens que je vais devoir les rappeler, avec un soucis que je n'ai pas compris. La redondance des soucis, ça plaît au SAV?
Je n'ai pas ajouté de ram, les 512 sont d'origine. L'hardware test ne dit rien. A ce propos, existe-t-il autre chose pour "chécker" un ordi??
C'est pas mon truc de me plaindre mais là franchement, MARRE.


note, je n'ai pas réinitialisé la Pram/Nvram. Mais bon, franchement..


----------



## jojofk (6 Janvier 2006)

juste pour illustrer les dommages évoqués niveau logiciel...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Je pense qu'à ce point tu peux demander un remplacement TOATAL de la machine. S'ils sont commerçants, ils le feront...


----------



## jojofk (6 Janvier 2006)

Oui mais non, Imac commandé sur l'Applestore. A moins qu'ils ne se chargent de faire le lien? J'aimagine par ailleurs très mal la vie sans traitement de texte et sans net, en ce moment. D'autant que ça doit mettre des semaines un changement de machine. En même temps, heureusement que j'ai ce systM externe, ca permet de voir venir, mais j'vous jure...

j'espère qu'on me pardonne le doublon macG/macB.. c'est "au cas où..."


----------



## jojofk (6 Janvier 2006)

bon pour sûr.. un avis un vendredi soir... ferais mieux d'aller boire un coup moi, d'ailleurs.


----------



## quetzalk (6 Janvier 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais non, Imac commandé sur l'Applestore.
> 
> j'espère qu'on me pardonne le doublon macG/macB.. c'est "au cas où..."



Ben a priori ça n'empêche pas une réparation avec geste + ou - commercial (j'ai pas suivi, s'il est toujours sous garantie ?).

Pour le doublon te tracasse pas vu que tu as un souci urgent c'est normal de chercher des solutions un peu partout...


----------



## jojofk (6 Janvier 2006)

Oui, toujours sous garantie. Acheté le 16 juin dernier.


----------



## NightWalker (6 Janvier 2006)

Tu n'aurais pas installé des free/share pour gérer la maintenance du DD ?


----------



## jojofk (6 Janvier 2006)

N'en ai pas eu le temps. La réinstall date d'hier, disons, midi. Le crash d'ajourd'hui, 17h. Simplement Iwake a fait la nuit. Mais je ne l'utilisais pas sur le premier DD.

Et puis sinon, avais réussi à installer dotclear en local.. (était content). Mais là encore, alors que le pb est le même, je n'avais pas installé Appache ou autre sur le premier DD.

En même temps ces logiciels n'ont rien à voir avec le DD.

et dire que ça n'est pas un "irasoir"....


----------



## jojofk (7 Janvier 2006)

pas convaincu, j'ai reformaté et réinstallé. 
si ça re-crash.. genre le 17 /06, lendemain du terme dela garantie, j'aurais les b..

Sinon pour les  potentiels acheteurs: mon cas est isolé, pas de quoi universaliser - ni même médire sur cette belle machine qu'est l'imac...


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

Etant technicien je trouve vraiment qu'à l'emplacement qu'on lui a donné le disque est beaucoup trop chaud!!!!! ... je suis persuadé à 100% que le problème vient de là

Vérifie bien que rien ne vient entraver les ouies de ventilation situées sous et à l'arrière de l'imac ... et que les ventilateurs sont en ordre ... pour cela un test par l'utilitaire "test hadware" présent sur ton cd d'installation va lancer les ventilos à fond te permettant de les verifier

Tu n'aurais pas éventuellement un radiateur de chauffage central trop près?

Ps: enlever le couvercle à l'arrière peut certainement arranger les choses si l'emplacement que tu as choisis pour ton Imac entrave trop son aération
Garde ta confiance!


----------



## jojofk (7 Janvier 2006)

> Etant technicien je trouve vraiment qu'à l'emplacement qu'on lui a donné le disque est beaucoup trop chaud!!!!! ... je suis persuadé à 100% que le problème vient de là



peut-être... mais temperature monitor ne me donne "que" entre 40 et 50 °C selon l'acitvité.

Le radiateur est à 2 m, l'imac sur le bureau à environ 20 cm du mur arrière.



> Ps: enlever le couvercle à l'arrière peut certainement arranger les choses si l'emplacement que tu as choisis pour ton Imac entrave trop son aération



J'ai décoché "extinction des DD" dans les prefs. Pour l'instant ça tourne. Mais dépité quand même quand à la pérennité du _truc._

je ne comprends pas: enlever le couvercle? mais il tient comment l'imac alors?!:hein:  


Merci des conseils en tt cas.


----------



## jojofk (7 Janvier 2006)

en fait je fais quoi selon vous?
j'attends que ca replante?:mouais: 
j'appelle Applecare - essaie de négocier un échange?

j'avoue être un peu perdu là.. 



edit: 9 messages sur 13, je fais fort dans l'egotrip là..


----------



## Laurent_h (7 Janvier 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> en fait je fais quoi selon vous?
> j'attends que ca replante?:mouais:
> j'appelle Applecare - essaie de négocier un échange?
> 
> ...



Sans hésiter, la solution "j'appelle Applecare - essaie de négocier un échange?" est ce u'il me semble le mieux ...

Bon courage


----------



## NightWalker (7 Janvier 2006)

moi aussi...


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Janvier 2006)

j'avais mal lu ... je croyais que c'était ton 3eme disque qui flanchait!!
Personnellement je commence à douter de ta machine et pas forcément du disque 
Moi je renverrais la machine complète car il semble y avoir autre chose que ton disque ...


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Janvier 2006)

j'avais mal lu ... je croyais que c'était ton 3eme disque qui flanchait!!

Personnellement je commence à douter de ta machine et pas forcément du disque 
Moi je renverrais la machine complète car il semble y avoir autre chose que ton disque ...


----------



## kisco (8 Janvier 2006)

en effet ça doit être la carte mère qui explose tes DD.

L'idéal ce serait de demander gentilment à un applecenter de l'envoyer pour toi en réparation et de négocier avec eux une machine de prêt.


----------



## jojofk (9 Janvier 2006)

Bon ben rebelotte. 
3 jours sans soucis, et là, retour du boulot, quelques minutes sur mercury et un petit surf: tout se fige, la souris se ballade mais ne peut cliquer sur rien. Je force le démarrage (n'ai pas le choix!!  ) et au redémarrage les ventilos s'emballent. La routine quoi.    . Un tour sur mon DD externe: la partition est montée mais pas réparable. Et quand bien même elle l'aurait été..
 :sick: :sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Janvier 2006)

Dans ce cas là, appelles l'applecare pour qu'ils te l'echangent, ce n'est absolument pas normal!


----------



## jojofk (9 Janvier 2006)

Vu que cela fait plus de 90 jours que l'Imac a été acheté, comment faire pour les joindre par téléphone?!


----------



## jojofk (9 Janvier 2006)

> Bonjour,
> 
> L'idéal serait que vous nous laissiez votre iMac afin que l'on puisse détecter l'origine de la panne et y remédier.
> Nous ne faisons pas de prêt de machines pendant les réparations et nous n'avons pas forcement besoin de vos CDs pour la réparation.
> ...



= la réponse de Bemac :/

Ne dois-je d'abord appeler l'Applestore/technicien Apple pour _ voir_ avec eux?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Janvier 2006)

et si tu appelles l'apple store directement, au service commercial. 
Tu gueules un bon coup en disant que c'est inadmissible, et tu demandes un echange par une nouvelle machine.

Tentes le coup, on ne sait jamais


----------



## jojofk (9 Janvier 2006)

Oui, même si je ne rêve plus trop   , mais demeure:




> Vu que cela fait plus de 90 jours que l'Imac a été acheté, comment faire pour les joindre par téléphone?!


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Janvier 2006)

Essaye le numéro de l'apple store : 
http://www.apple.com/fr/contact/


> *Apple Store*
> Visitez l'Apple Store pour acheter  				du matériel Apple, des logiciels et des produits partenaires.  				Vous pouvez passer commande par téléphone au *0800 046 046*.  				Du lundi au vendredi, de 9h à 18h.


----------

